# Audi TT Virtual Cockpit Audi Dealer install



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello guys,

In two days my TT 8s 2015 will get a new Virtual Cockpit fitted at Audi here in Netherlands. The Virtual Cockpit has a milage of 34km (yes, its under 99).

Now i wanted to ask you guys if you know what i can change so that it will display the TTS/TTRS display 1 dial rev counter, i saw in TT Byte and Bit post that i need to change Vehicle Variant and what else? Can a TTS/TTRS owner please post list of their adaptations and long coding so i can compare?

Thanks! Would love to do this before i hit the 99km limit on the VC


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

danielvolt said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> In two days my TT 8s 2015 will get a new Virtual Cockpit fitted at Audi here in Netherlands. The Virtual Cockpit has a milage of 34km (yes, its under 99).
> 
> ...


Just never drive it, and you will have all the time in the world to work out the coding 

/s


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

-BigMac- said:


> danielvolt said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


Made me chuckle :lol:

I love driving the TT, makes my ND Miata drive like a ford.

Anyways:

These dudes from russia seem to have already enabled it: 
https://www.drive2.ru/l/532644665254478330/

https://www.drive2.ru/o/b/470919456860668079/

If anyone knows anyone that can enable it, i would appreciate it


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Here we go!

Boy do i love google.

Based on this website (https://www.sohu.com/a/316894606_99933562):

Requirements: You need a virgin virtual cockpit that is under 100km unlocked (above 100km Virtual Cockpit's lock their EEPROM so its unflashable, i will do more research if it actually blows a fuse etc)

Website states this:

1. Go to Adaptations Channel 17 Instrument Cluster in VCDS or OBD11
2. Enable - designvariant activation and - designvariant_activation-1
3. Lock car for around 5 minutes till the full MMI & cluster boot down

Tada! Can't wait to do this on Thursday, will post pictures. I bought the Instrument Panel for 300 euros, which is a bargain since it only has 34 km on the cluster. Around 150 euros for Audi to remove CP and coding, it is well worth this upgrade for the TT


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

danielvolt said:


> Here we go!
> 
> Boy do i love google.
> 
> ...


It means that the mileage of your VC now is wrong./different from your original
Strange that Audi dealer have not set your mileage as the previous VC...


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

albe0876 said:


> danielvolt said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go!
> ...


They will adapt the milage of my VC to the original, who says it's wrong? Its an unlocked VC (since its less than 100km), both Sport mode can be adapted and milage can be set on unlocked Virtual Cockpits


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

danielvolt said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > danielvolt said:
> ...


Strange because your original mileage is more than 99 and they must put same mileage of the train in the Vc.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Audi will copy the current mileage to the "new" cluster, presumably


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> Audi will copy the current mileage to the "new" cluster, presumably


yes for sure! and from january they don't accept to install used VC but only new one.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

albe0876 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > Audi will copy the current mileage to the "new" cluster, presumably
> ...


I tried the same in Hoofddorp and Amsterdam (Netherlands) both with no luck, didn't want to help me with it. So I think your lucky with finding a garage in Netherlands who is willing to do so.

You probably will be missing your car a couple of days because they need to send some paperwork to Audi Germany to get your own keys programmed in the new VC.

After that, it is indeed no problem to change the dials to single mode, have done so myself with 2 clusters. I think one of them is the one you bought from BM parts?


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

base86 said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > kevin#34 said:
> ...


Yes, it's from BM Parts. Well, its the only Audi dealer we have in Overijssel and i live 5 minutes from it.

They said it should take less than half an hour, but lets see what happens tomorrow :evil:


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

```
They said it should take less than half an hour, but lets see what happens tomorrow :evil:[/quote]

They also used to set the exact configuration as is before.
They usually don't add the sport layout  if your car is not a TTS or a competition one..
they use guided functions of ODIS online,and AUdi server ever set the original configuartion of your car .
So be careful before proceed in this daerection , the risk is to have same normal layout also on your new VC.
Find a private operator with GEKO ..belive me
```


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

albe0876 said:


> ```
> They also used to set the exact configuration as is before.
> They usually don't add the sport layout  if your car is not a TTS or a competition one..
> they use guided functions of ODIS online,and AUdi server ever set the original configuartion of your car .
> ...


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

danielvolt said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

albe0876 said:


> danielvolt said:
> 
> 
> > albe0876 said:
> ...


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

@base86
During programming procedure, after you put the correct milage, can you change still layout?


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

giusemanuel said:


> @base86
> During programming procedure, after you put the correct milage, can you change still layout?


Hi Giusemanuel!

as far as i know after set the mileage (more than 99 Km) you can't change the layout.
If yes why change the VC? 

We know for sure that Audi will set the correct mileage (same as train) in a new VC so after the ODIS process you will not able to have the cebtral REV.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

I've done it with a combination of VCDS and ODIS. First I've programmed the keys with ODIS, after that I've set al the correct values with VCDS. So it can be done. If you put in the milage with ODIS I don't know how the VC will respond if you try to change it.

There are different stories on the internet, some say it can always be changed as long as it is under the 100km.


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Guys they ruined it.

They couldn't mate the virtual cockpit to the car since its 8S920B and not 8S920 (Without letter). ODIS returned a warning saying they should first check out the component before pressing continue (they provided a screenshot)

They returned my car saying i have to pay for the 1.5 hours it took them, which is 250 euro including tax. Then he said all of the modules coding/adaptation has been deleted and if they want to recode and adapt all modules it will cost me around 300-400 euro extra. They said i could take the car home but all the lights are flashing and that its still save to drive with everything uncoded.

I told them no i'm not going to pay a dime until my TT is fixed back in the state i handed them. So he said tomorrow my boss will call you to see what we can do for you

Well.. not only they want to earn €€€ from me but also blame me because the vc is newer.

I honestly think they could of just pressed next and ignore the warning screen. Its just straight up BS.

I will be seeking legal action against Audi IF they make me pay for their mistake. Funny part is i prepared the car with everything for them to make it a 10 minute job. It does not take 1 1/2 hours to find out that the cockpit differs from the original.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

danielvolt said:


> Guys they ruined it.
> 
> They couldn't mate the virtual cockpit to the car since its 8S920B and not 8S920 (Without letter). ODIS returned a warning saying they should first check out the component before pressing continue (they provided a screenshot)
> 
> ...


Hallo friend! I advise you many time yesterday..i told you to find a private professionsl guy with GEKO.

Thats the result!


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

albe0876 said:


> danielvolt said:
> 
> 
> > Guys they ruined it.
> ...


People here on the forum have given you the right advice, especially albe0876. 
Audi has a complicated policy regarding modification/upgrade/replacement of cockpits....
And whatever you do at audi you have to pay handsomely&#8230;


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

News about this? How Is gone?



danielvolt said:


> Guys they ruined it.
> 
> They couldn't mate the virtual cockpit to the car since its 8S920B and not 8S920 (Without letter). ODIS returned a warning saying they should first check out the component before pressing continue (they provided a screenshot)
> 
> ...


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Jacopo79 said:


> News about this? How Is gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a VAS cable and VAS online account since i'm a independent workshop and did the work my self with restoring the ABS module coding. I have made another appointment with another Audi Dealer to remove "FAZ2946E
Approval for cross swap required", then i will do all the coding adaptation with the VAS module i bought


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

danielvolt said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > News about this? How Is gone?
> ...


Why if you now have a original VAS and ODIS online you can't do all the process in your workshop?
Can you connect directly to AUDI server ?

If you have a GEKO account you can do all by yourself.

For the new Audi policy to remove " FAZ2946E Approval for cross swap required" in case of installation of a used VC you need to fill a form and wait the response of AUDI before proceed with ODIS. (many time needed)

If you install a new one you can go straight to the end of process,immobylizer pairing and REV counter included

let us know


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Did you managed to get it accepted by Audi?


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes! Fully accepted by Audi. Big thanks to VAGDiagnose, he did a fantastic job and cheaper than Audi.. **** the Audi Dealers in NL, they just rip you off in any way they can.

I'm so happy though! It looks really awesome, it gave the whole interior a new look :evil:

Total cost comes out less than 500 euros, and i have no more headache with the Audi Smartphone Connect with CarPlay.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

danielvolt said:


> Yes! Fully accepted by Audi. Big thanks to VAGDiagnose, he did a fantastic job and cheaper than Audi.. **** the Audi Dealers in NL, they just rip you off in any way they can.
> 
> I'm so happy though! It looks really awesome, it gave the whole interior a new look :evil:
> 
> Total cost comes out less than 500 euros, and i have no more headache with the Audi Smartphone Connect with CarPlay.


So as suggested at the end you have find a private with a valid jeko account and all was done well.

Have you installed also a TTRS stearing wheel?? in your picture i can see the button and the typcal central alcantara airbag Can you describe this process?

Many thanks


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Yes, Audi NL dealers (or any ander VAG brand) are rubbish! Don't want to do any special job, only maintenance and everything else you will ask them is "difficult" "we will see what we can do" and give you a bill that you can buy a small car for.

Gladly you've sorted it out. Think its a nice ugprade for your car, I am also very interested in your TTRS steering wheel upgrade, can I meet up with you somewhere to have a look and talk about how you've done that?

Greetings,
Bas


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

base86 said:


> Yes, Audi NL dealers (or any ander VAG brand) are rubbish! Don't want to do any special job, only maintenance and everything else you will ask them is "difficult" "we will see what we can do" and give you a bill that you can buy a small car for.
> 
> Gladly you've sorted it out. Think its a nice ugprade for your car, I am also very interested in your TTRS steering wheel upgrade, can I meet up with you somewhere to have a look and talk about how you've done that?
> 
> ...


Sure! The buttons are from Aliexpress, i wired them to the start button of the car and the other one to the drive select button. Wiring was a challenge, since the seller had zero information about the TT's or A3's.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

danielvolt said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Audi NL dealers (or any ander VAG brand) are rubbish! Don't want to do any special job, only maintenance and everything else you will ask them is "difficult" "we will see what we can do" and give you a bill that you can buy a small car for.
> ...


could you describe this operation and post some pictures?

many thanks in advance


----------

